# Daytona Grey launch



## Gogzy01 (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks stunning


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Looks great in Daytona Grey


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you Gogzy01....Good to see the colour I chose even though the alloys are different.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

looks like all the demo models have those wheels on.

The mk3 grey is nice, but not as head turning as some of the other colours


----------



## ryanmanu (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm more impressed with the other colours, the grey doesn't do it for me!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

another MK3 grey shot (thanks Jess)


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

spike said:


> another MK3 grey shot (thanks Jess)


Now that is a lovely shot and the alloys contrast extremely well. My Mark 1 was Daytona (or a very similar colour) and like Glacia it has a certain 'executive' feel to it.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Hankook tyres now on the TT?


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

RobLE said:


> Hankook tyres now on the TT?


yes, that's correct. See the pics under "launch pics" topic for dimensions etc.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

nkpt7 said:


> RobLE said:
> 
> 
> > Hankook tyres now on the TT?
> ...


Anyone tried them on something other than the MK3? Always considered them to be a budget option and avoided them, but I guess not anymore then if Audi are fitting them as standard!


----------



## magoo289 (Nov 19, 2014)

Another Mk3 shot and its mine! :-D


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

magoo289 said:


> Another Mk3 shot and its mine! :-D


Congrats magoo289! Looks great. I waiting for the same one to arrive in January. When did you order yours?


----------



## magoo289 (Nov 19, 2014)

nkpt7 said:


> magoo289 said:
> 
> 
> > Another Mk3 shot and its mine! :-D
> ...


I think it was in August. I paid a deposit in May to be on a waiting list. I haven't stopped smiling and the amount of interest in the car has been overwhelming actually over the last 3 days. The wait will be worthwhile.


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

magoo289 said:


> nkpt7 said:
> 
> 
> > magoo289 said:
> ...


I ordered mine 30th August but you were probably one of the first ones. Which dealership did you use? Did they give you any freebies? I did not go for the Tech pack. Just comfort and leather super sport seats and some other extras.


----------



## magoo289 (Nov 19, 2014)

Congrats magoo289! Looks great. I waiting for the same one to arrive in January. When did you order yours?[/quote]

I think it was in August. I paid a deposit in May to be on a waiting list. I haven't stopped smiling and the amount of interest in the car has been overwhelming actually over the last 3 days. The wait will be worthwhile.[/quote]

I ordered mine 30th August but you were probably one of the first ones. Which dealership did you use? Did they give you any freebies? I did not go for the Tech pack. Just comfort and leather super sport seats and some other extras.[/quote]

It probably is. Car should have arrived last week but was stuck in England with the weather last Thursday and Friday. Dealer was Belfast Audi who are only getting 8 in 2014 (mine was the 1st to arrive) and only been allocated 34 next year. So looks like they should hold their value if cars ever do! No freebies on the car with demand and limited supply. Freebies limited to a toy TT car and a TT pen and a 'limied edition' book on how the car was designed. I have to go back to the dealer next week as I have to feedback on all the features, so I'll see what I can get out of them.

I looked at other options too but you can easily get carried away. I do have a few other extras such as sensors which are a step up from sensors I have had on other cars including Audi.

Pictures, photos and videos do not do the car justice, there is so much detail in the bodywork that can only be seen in person, it looks more menacing in real life.


----------

